# lets try this again



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well about a month ago i asked about another pff shark event, n everybodys response was to hold off because of the mcree slean up n the 4th..

but now thats all over how bout we set up another night out huntin 4 jaws:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i am all for it! we have to fine a place that will allow us to cook and fish! someplace that we won't bother anybody! would love to have it at opal beach or some place down their!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Why not a Ft. McRae?



Or, Navarre it we don't camp out.



I've observed but was not equipped to shark fish once before - that has changed b/c I picked up some gear.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *60hertz (7/22/2009)*Why not a Ft. McRae?
> 
> Or, Navarre it we don't camp out.
> 
> I've observed but was not equipped to shark fish once before - that has changed b/c I picked up some gear.


a lot of the guys that come to these shark fishing nights don't have boats. so ft mcrea would be hard for everybody to make it to. some come just to watch and chat with friends. it would be easyer if everybody could drive to it !


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

it was fine at portafino.. why not there again?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it would be better camping etc. If we hold off till say sept. or oct like last year, it's more enjoyable time to camp. Plus the big outcast shark tourney is Aug.7-9 so that weekend is out for sure.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (7/22/2009)*it was fine at portafino.. why not there again?


From what I was told we actually were notsupposed to grill in the parking lot. We did b/c we didn't really have a choice at the time and luckily nobody complained. I don't think we will be so lucky again. Patience my friend. I'm working on it!

Can somebody provide some information about an area in Navarre where we could grill during the day and fish at night?

Another option would be to not even grill at all and just have everyone bring some kind of finger food. Have a spread set up out on on a table set up on the beach. My only concern then would be the wind.

I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Just to throw a date out there, how do folks feel about the 15th of August? Provided we nail down a location.

The full moon is on the 6th which is a Thursday so that's out of the question.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Konz, I agree with the finger food. cant get in trouble at all also we can just have a good time nobody has to man the grill while everybody eats and drinks. I say we just load up and go to the beach wherever i will supply some stuff whenever it is. I cant wait to get up and chat with everybody agaIN.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Finger foods it is. 

Do it at the cross? Good spot to sharkfish.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I wouldn't mind doing it at the cross but parking might be an issue.


----------

